# Poll: How Loud is your PC?



## Kopi

I have fan controllers for both rigs...I'll never have a PC without one. With the controllers on low, they are both inaudible. My Sunbeam Rheobus can actually turn the fans 100% off...so thats a plus, I guess? Definitely makes for a quiet rig.

On my other rig i have a Zalman controller..with it, its completely silent too...

With the fans on high, both rigs are about 35dba.

I sir, have an inaudible PC...when I want to.


----------



## bigvaL

Pretty loud but it doesn't bother me.. I'd say 45db or something.


----------



## Locool676

Crazy, 50-55db when all fans are on high


----------



## losttsol

I voted normal, although my rig isn't that bad. I can hear my Raptor and GPU fan mainly. My CPU fan is quiet unless I turn it up to 100%. The case fans are quiet as well.


----------



## Heru

Mine is slightly below normal. Definitely not inaudible, but close.

I have 3 rad fans, 2 case fans, and a dominator RAM cooler. 4 are on a controller, the ram cooler is autocontrolled, and my then the HDD cross-fan is set to low.


----------



## namtlade

Pretty darn loud, but I listen to music/play games most of the time so it doens't bother me at all. The only problem is that I do have to turn it off when I go to sleep otherwise I won't be able to sleep. I think that I'll try to make my comp silent and possibly matx when I go to uni.


----------



## Firestorm252

inaudible
i have a controller for all my fans if i want them full-blast, but it stays ~7v all the time <.<


----------



## Blizzie

I'd say normal. 8 fans (including PSU and video card) but they're all on low. Maybe inaudible.


----------



## SgtSpike

It's not really possible to have a "silent" pc right now though. The only way would be with a SSD rather than a HDD? And no optical drives, or any other sort of removable media except flash.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

My PSU souds like a jet


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
It's not really possible to have a "silent" pc right now though. The only way would be with a SSD rather than a HDD? And no optical drives, or any other sort of removable media except flash.









NITPICK ALERT!


----------



## By-Tor

Running 5 141 CFM, 52 dba 120mm Delta fans on 2 rads...

Love my fan controller....


----------



## Logit

Mine... Loud but it doesnt bother me to much


----------



## gamervivek

loud music drowns out the sound,and since i can't turn it off at night i go to sleep boring myself with a serial or a recorded game of age of empires or cs.16


----------



## TheLegend

I have 3 Thermaltake Thunderblades, a 92mm Intake, as well as my PSU fan.

It's about normal.


----------



## Asce

If mine was half the weight and had wings it probably could fly for about 2 seconds.


----------



## TheEddie

Inaudible.

I used to run higher CFM fans with a controller but when I moved to my 182 I figured why not just get some 50Cfm fans and ditch the controller.

8x120mm and an 80mm in a 182 make a very quiet rig.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

im pretty quiet, usually only gets loud when im gaming and the cpu fan kicks up to 80% or higher. but that will change when i get my new scythe slipstreams.....i may have to get a fan controller then but not sure which one


----------



## Joshn

mine is freeeking loud. 8 fans total, got ripped off with the psu "super silent" my foot, and the 8800gt fan? well lets just say its dam loud too.

i think its like white noise now, so i dont notice it too much , but im worried about it ruining my hearing lol, uno like always having that noise?

i have a fan controller but they all need to be on high, its summer here.


----------



## Mootsfox

I can't hear mine at all... All my 120's are at 5v.


----------



## Flower

I kitted out my soon to be case with some foam on the inside of the side panel, I don't know if it will change anything. As for my current case, things aren't to annoying until I OC my card with the stock fan @80%.


----------



## ModderMan

My case fans you can't hear but my GPU fan is the fan you do hear


----------



## rx7speed

1 delta 130cfm 120mm fan, 1 antec cheapy 120mm fan, 1 stock fan that came with my tuniq tower and then 1 stock 2900pro fan set to 100%

it's loud enough.


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModderMan* 
My case fans you can't hear but my GPU fan is the fan you do hear

Yeah, mine is the same way. I have dual 250mm fans on my case but it has speed controllers built in for each of them, and I can turn one or both off. I hear my 8800gts over everything else. I found running my 250s on the lowest setting keeps my gts cooler than on high speed.









In fact, I'm half tempted to turn one of those fans around to see if it makes any difference for grins


----------



## The Pook

Two 35dBa fans. "Normal."

My parts are cool enough, so I only have fans on my rad.









*edit*
Oh, and a TT Thunderblade @ 7v on my RAM, but I can't even hear that.


----------



## Xombie

Mine would be inaudible if my Fan Mate 2 worked with my Thermaltake Thunderblades... >.>


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Two 92mm CPU fans, two 10k RPM raptors, but still remarkably quiet.


----------



## TheGimpMan

Annoyingly loud at the moment.








Two crap PSUs and a video card fan running at 100% due to poor airflow don't help...

Thankfully I have a decent PSU and case on order so hopefully should be pretty quiet within a few days


----------



## Starholdest

Antec 900







I think that says it all. Lol


----------



## gymenii

I had a hover vac for a while. Replaced all my 120's with YL D12SM-12 (PSU + CPU included) and added a 140 YL D14SM-12. I only hear the air "woooshing" now... very quiet.


----------



## orbiter

I suppose I can just hear my system (think I fit between inaudible and normal)....With the case fans humming along at 70%, my graphics card fan at about 35% and my CPU fan at 60% things are quiet, however when gaming it does get a little louder as the fans spool up.


----------



## Burn

I would say normal....The rub is that my PC sits right next to me after having been moved from the floor to eliminate dust and the like. Hopefully, with the move into the Coolermaster 690 case and the addition of 140mm fans, I can cut the noise down with a PWM controller or similar.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I have four 80 MM TT Smart Case Fans, (75 CFM max). It sounds like a vacuum cleaner and drowns out my TV if I peg the RPMs on all four fans. But boy does it get the job done!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Lol, I voted that I'm already deaf. But I don't mind. Heck if I can't hear my PC...how do I know that its working okay? Then again though...I've got quite a few fans in there....all at 100% including a Thunderblade. My PSU and Zalman cooler are the loudest though (PSU first, Zalman second). I can BARELY hear my LCD speakers over my rig (lack of good speakers makes me sad).


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


It's not really possible to have a "silent" pc right now though. The only way would be with a SSD rather than a HDD? And no optical drives, or any other sort of removable media except flash.










And no current cpu.


----------



## SyncMaster753

winter here but i'm not looking foreword to summer, i'll have to turn my fans back on med/high

i brought my computer to a friend's house to game and my computer froze and shutdown (has never done that when gaming), but then i realized the room we were in was like 30C+ (fireplace)

what was 48hours orthos stable at my house died within an hour at his

it was embarassing because i pride myself on my computer and the first time he sees it the thing locks up, but it really showed me what i might be in for come june


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


My PSU souds like a jet










I have the 500w version and mines...silent


----------



## Metalica732

http://www.overclock.net/silent-comp...silencing.html

I just posted a thread about me silencing my P180. I never knew that we had a silencing section. Thankfully it was put up right when i finished my log It's a Video


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i would say about 70 DB for me. its loud. all 11 fans at max.


----------



## Anth0789

My pc is actually loud since one of my 80mm fans that came with the case is load.Going to get some new ones i guess.


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i would say about 70 DB for me. its loud. all 11 fans at max.


That's absolutely ******ED. I would go mental with that type of sound


----------



## ericeod

I actually went with water cooling so that I could run a quiet system. I've got my E6600 running on 1.38v vcore and my 120mm Silverstone FM123 fans with speed controllers turned all the way down (probably about 45 CFM at 20db). But I wouldnt say it is silent, just inaudible.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

lol i dont mind it. z5500s cover it pretty good


----------



## CyberDruid

4 Raptors are not going to get my PC into the "Inaudible" category...but it is the quietest rig (except for the drives) I have built...the fan and radiator are OUTside.









And since I think all PCs should be this quiet I would have to say it is "Normal"


----------



## rabidgnome229

Excepting my FM121 (which I'm trying to replace) - dead silent. I briefly had a lower powered HSF and could barely hear my PC even with my ear right next to it. Let me tell you - it's hard going back


----------



## blackhawk777

my computer that im building right will probably be inaudible-normal. the one im using right now is normal.


----------



## davek

A silent entheusiasts PC is like a ferarri with a limiter for 85 on it.


----------



## Dezixn

I'm going to say Inaudible since my PC is about equal to your average ceiling fan on high. 
So really you can't hear it, unless you listen for it. 
But then again you can hear a lot of things when you listen for them, like those evil voices that tell you to do things...


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davek* 
A silent entheusiasts PC is like a ferarri with a limiter for 85 on it.

???

I use fans that push just as much air as most do, I just can't hear them. Since when are better fans limiting?


----------



## terracide99

it is possible to create an inaudible enthusiast pc running on air, as long as you have the budget, tools, and know-how to do so. the easiest thing to do is hook all the fans up to a fan controller, leave the fans on low when idling and speed them up when the time calls; some more expensive fan controllers has auto speed control by using temp sensors. more involved method is to make sure the fan doesn't directly come in contact with the case by using fan retainers and/or rubber fan mounts. by using the more involved method, you can have a normal loudness pc even with high cfm fans running at full speed


----------



## xijayix

sounds like a jet plane with the addition of the 11th fan XD


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terracide99*


it is possible to create an inaudible enthusiast pc running on air, as long as you have the budget, tools, and know-how to do so. the easiest thing to do is hook all the fans up to a fan controller, leave the fans on low when idling and speed them up when the time calls; some more expensive fan controllers has auto speed control by using temp sensors. more involved method is to make sure the fan doesn't directly come in contact with the case by using fan retainers and/or rubber fan mounts. by using the more involved method, you can have a normal loudness pc even with high cfm fans running at full speed


High CFM fans will cause noise, even if they use a revolutionary non-friction bearing. Air turbulence causes noise. The best thing to do is to use isolation with low speed fans. My system only has 2 fans at 900rpm, comfortably cooling the system, even with the cpu overclocked. Using very few fans in your system, and only low speed, low bearing noise fans, as well as soft-mounting any hard drives is an easy way to reduce noise. It's less expensive than buying foam, or spending a ton on a "dampened" case. Fan controllers are nice when you don't want to buy new fans, but I find them ugly and annoying to have to manipulate. I'd rather use the automated fan controllers built in to most modern motherboards.


----------



## ThePenguinator.

pretty dang quiet on my other computer which is AMD, that I run tests and benches on, I would say inaudible, I have watercooling on it.


----------



## 3xtr3m3

7 x 120mm fans in medium speed, i think it can be considered as normal.


----------



## ryboto

I think quiet is relative. If you've had 7-10 fans, you're accustomed to the noise. Or, you might have a large amount of background noise. In my case, I had 8 case fans at one point. As soon as I switched to a case that supported 120mm fans, and I had fans that spun at 1500rpm as opposed to 2500rpm, noise levels plummeted. From there I was adapted a comfort level with the reduced noise level, but even then I could bring it down further. If you'd asked me if I thought my pc was quiet, I probably would have said so. But now that the only thing I can hear are the Raptor seeks, comparatively, my old pc sounded like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## CL3P20

9 fans total..2 of them are 24v Nidec Beta V's. Wear headphones..or turn up the bass.


----------



## Danbeme32

I say normal. 3x 120mm fans. If it wasn't for the vc fan It be quiet.


----------



## vuxdu

I would say normal 6x80mm 1x120mm fan that excludes the cpu psu gpu mobo. All I can hear is airflow.. and the 500gb AAKS loading..


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I would say mine is above normal, mainly because my PSU is so freaking loud. With nothing on you can hear it from outside my room. I need to clean some dust out of it tho. I have a 120mm fan @30dB on its way and a 9700 NT on its way also, so those are covered but the PSU is still gonna be loud. If I get money, I'm going to get a 750 Quad Silencer!


----------



## StarryNite

Somewhere between "Normal" and "You're deaf". No Deltas, but 7 34db 80mm fans, which I don't mind. At least I know the fans are operating.

The Seasonic 120mm quiet fan sometimes may stop running (maybe it's too cold in here), but I couldn't tell. It's reasons like that I prefer to hear some whirr of fans, than dead silence (before the computer goes up in flames!!).


----------



## dskina

It's ok.


----------



## Soya

All my Antec fans are on low, with the exception of the tuniq fan on high to cool off my silly proc. So tolerable.


----------



## Unstableiser

Normal till I play a game and all the fans go whoopy but it's not much louder.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

My laptop is silent.

My sig rig is "normal" when its fans are on normal mode. It's "airport" when the fans are on max (4000RPM)

My broken rig sounds like an airport too with its FM121 on the Ninja.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 
Somewhere between "Normal" and "You're deaf". No Deltas, but 7 34db 80mm fans, which I don't mind. At least I know the fans are operating.

The Seasonic 120mm quiet fan sometimes may stop running (maybe it's too cold in here), but I couldn't tell. It's reasons like that I prefer to hear some whirr of fans, than dead silence (before the computer goes up in flames!!).

Most motherboards will beep at you if the fans stop spinning, at least the CPU fan. All of the boards I have used in the past two years have options to beep if one of the other fans fail. I can't hear my system, but I know the fans are working. Just get fans that operate at 800-1krpm with 12v, and as long as you're not giving them less, and as long as you bought a reliable brand, what's there to worry about?


----------



## AMOCO

Loud,But doesn't bother me,Listen to my music & play my games loud so it drowns out the fan noise.As u can see(in my spec's.) alot of cooling fans.All fans are on high.


----------



## arekieh

Silent<!<!<!<!<!<!<
Woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Choggs396

I'd be willing to bet I have one of the loudest PC's on OCN.

Delta TFB 120x38mm, 220CFM ~65dBA
Vantec Tornado 92x38mm, 110CFM ~55dBA
3 x Thermaltake Smartfans 120x25mm, 93CFM ~45dBA


----------



## C-bro

Silent at 3', inaudible at 1'. I figured I would test it out after reading this thread and the heating in my room is actually louder than my PC.


----------



## d3daiM

My PC is like 4 loud.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


It's not really possible to have a "silent" pc right now though. The only way would be with a SSD rather than a HDD? And no optical drives, or any other sort of removable media except flash.










Put the PC in the closet and run the monitor wire out to your desk. That is how to not hear it at least.


----------



## spice003

i can only hear my HD's, so does that mean its silent?


----------



## Mosquito

My computer is almost silent when I have all my fans turned down to the lowest rpm when I am not gaming.... but once I turn them all up, my speakers have to be turned up too


----------



## jinja_ninja

Mine is virtually inaudible, thanks to these components:

1. Antec Sonata III Silent Case (120mm case fan with control)
2. Antec EarthWatts PSU
3. Arctic Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler
4. Zalman VF900-CU GPU cooler (with control)

With everything on low, this machine is virtually inaudible, almost completely silent. I love it


----------



## Transonic

I'm running a 65dB, 220cfm Delta fan on my CPU cooler. Even when I lower it all the way it's still pretty loud. Ask the guys in vent, they all want to strangle me.









edit: I'm thinking about going water again...


----------



## Fossil

I think if I took out the dual video card slot fan out of my PC, I wouldn't be able to hear it at all. I have mostly those Magnetic Barometric fans from newegg.


----------



## caos800

Well my machine is completely silent right now since the mobo broke, but regularly its what I would candider "normal". I havent replaced any of the stock Lian-Li fans yet so even with them turned down, its not an inaudible machine. Was planning on ordering quiet fans and redoing the setup, but right now im just trying to get the mbo replaced and the machine up and running. Might get some fans and a controller before I put it back together...


----------



## Nightmare197

Silent about 20-25 Db


----------



## nightdagger

My ceiling fan and the computer in the next room are both louder than mine.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Transonic*


I'm running a 65dB, 220cfm Delta fan on my CPU cooler. Even when I lower it all the way it's still pretty loud. Ask the guys in vent, they all want to strangle me.









edit: I'm thinking about going water again...










Don't you run yours open, on your desk as well?


----------



## Badie05

Silent...


----------



## NEvolution

The volume of the fans are alright with the rear and top fans on medium and the gpu fan on through a fan controller.

If I have the rear and top fans on high and the gpu fan straight to the mobo, it gets ridiculously loud.


----------



## Bindusar

My first rig was a little jet compared to my current one (second build). While I can clearly hear it phone calls are not difficult whereas with the first one they were. My next build I am shooting for even more silence but I might cheat. I am considering putting the pump, rad and fans in the basement (much cooler too!) and run the lines up through and out of the wall and to the PC. Yeah, the extra head height will call for a stronger pump but that isn't a big deal. A nice mag drive pond pump from Pondmaster, say 500 or 700GPH will do just fine. I have a 900 in my pond and it has been running for 4 years. Yes it has needed service but the fixes were simple (a replacement rotor and a replacement face) and were a result of algae and foreign bodies (pond plants) getting in the works.


----------



## Lude

Mine is barely audible. However, when i had a 152cfm Delta fan on my BT, "You're already deaf" was fairly accurate, haha.


----------



## RayvinAzn

It was inaudible until I installed a Thermalright SI-128 SE cooler, Noctua NF-P12 fan, and Mitsumi card reader/floppy disk combo. It has this strange ticking noise that isn't any of the fans. I've stopped them all (case, CPU, GPU) and the ticking didn't cease or even change pitch. I heard it could be something my new floppy drive is doing so I'll disconnect it later and see if its solves the problem.

And my system is only inaudible at idle - when I load it up with a game, you can hear the ICEQ 3 cooler, but it's not all that loud.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Most of my store bought fans are 50-55dba. Now the fans I pulled out of a CNC milling machine that plug straight into the wall... I dunno lol but they can be heard from other floors..


----------



## Bindusar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*


Most of my store bought fans are 50-55dba. Now the fans I pulled out of a CNC milling machine that plug straight into the wall... I dunno lol but they can be heard from other floors..


Yeah, those AC fans really put it out there...both noise and air! We had a guy at work who used them to help keep his work room cooler during the summer. He had one aimed at his bench and then a bank of 3 that circulated the air in the room.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hahahaha! Thats great. These fans would cut your fingers off or sharpen a pencil no problem.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol my case is jet engine loud using all the fans came with the antec 900 on high then my cpu fan maxed out add in 2 pci slot fans and the 8800gt loud fan. I got 2 computers in my room and you cant even hear the other one running over mine lol.


----------



## =Digger=

I have two systems sitting on the rack by my desk with over a dozen fans blowing (folding 7/24) I'm glad I don't have to sleep in this part of the house, adn I've always been more interested in low temps than low noise...At my age (45) I've learned to ignore unpleasant sounds (Ex-Wife) so fans are no big deal


----------



## Fizics

i can hear my pc running from the basement.


----------



## mth91

I'll tell you this much. I can't hear people when they call me from my office.


----------



## rabidgnome229

I just replaced my FM121 with an S-flex - so it's silent once again









Even with half the CFM, the S-flex raised my load temps by only 2Â°C


----------



## slytown

Pretty loud with all fans turned up. Other than that just loud enough so I know it's on.


----------



## arjo_reich

Out of curiousity, how are you guys taking your measurements? My father-in-law gave me his sound meter on loan just to see how loud my six Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm Case Fans would be at a full 1600 RPM - they're rated at 28 dBa and when I took the readings the "total damage" was 70 dBa when directly in the air-flow.

He laughed and told me that _dBa stands for "a-weighted" decibels is calculated with the assumption that you're are approximately one meter from the source_... Obviously I have to take the readings again when I get home but he guesstimated that if it would probably be near half my original numbers once I stepped back three feet or so, lol.

---
And for more random information, I found this...

Quote:



"The criteria of 40 dBA (or less) in a sleeping space is found in the DOD manual."


 - US Army Center for Health.

So considering it quiet enough for a solder to sleep by, does that make it a "normal", "quiet", or "noisy" machine, lol...


----------



## edeekeos

the 'whine' of two high powered 80mm kills my rig...









...WC setup soon..


----------



## [NuC] R4v3N

Ive got a, total, of 15 fans. My ears are shot! 10 x 120mm case fans, 2 PSU fans, 2 GPU fans (the 8800GT fans are so small that they are LOUD when you crank them up) and a Zalman 9500 cpu fan. Overall around 900CFM.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[NuC] R4v3N*


Ive got a, total, of 15 fans. My ears are shot! 10 x 120mm case fans, 2 PSU fans, 2 GPU fans (the 8800GT fans are so small that they are LOUD when you crank them up) and a Zalman 9500 cpu fan. Overall around 900CFM.


holy moly. I had a zalmzn 9500 at one point and it was easily the loudest thing in my system, even at low speed, i cant eve imagine what your system must sound like.


----------



## arjo_reich

I hadn't even considered how loud the GPU fans are going to be - like I said, I just had time to test if the system would POST from last night's build. I'm running dual GIGABYTE 8800 GTX's so I'm sure it's going to have quite the "whine"... no aftermarket coolers on those until at the warranty on them expires, lol. Or until I can sneak the components in here and there without the wifey noticing I'm "spending more money on the computer" heh...


----------



## Luke312

i dunno mines 10000 db


----------



## TheGimpMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGimpMan*


Annoyingly loud at the moment.








Two crap PSUs and a video card fan running at 100% due to poor airflow don't help...

Thankfully I have a decent PSU and case on order so hopefully should be pretty quiet within a few days










Yay.. just got new stuff.. nearly inaudible


----------



## sLowEnd

I'd say normal-loud


----------



## Stillhouse

2 120MM Yate Loon D12SH-12 (intake and exhaust)
2 Antec Tri-Cools, low speed setting (bottom chamber and blowhole)
AC Freezer 64 Pro
Zalman VF900-Cu

Everything but the Tri-Cools are run through the Scythe Kaze Master fan controller. With the fans dialed down my rig is silent from a couple of feet away or if the TV is on or the air conditioner is running.


----------



## Duckydude

Mine sounds like a jet plane with my new video card with the fan at 90% in games.


----------



## ryboto

The overall volume of the case hasn't changed, though I have added a 3rd fan to the system, an 80mm Enermax Enlobal Marathon fan, same bearing tech that's in the two 900rpm 120mm fans that provide dual intake and positive pressure for the case. I can hear the hard drives idling, and some electronic buzzing every now and then, but it's tolerable.


----------



## mnishimura00

hey im new here... but anyways, my computer with all seven of my fans is almost deafening even with my case door closed. lucky me i have a trusty fan controller.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

WHAT WAS THE QUESTION?

I have to enter some non capitalized text or I get filtered :\\


----------



## lenzo

I'm already deaf.
I've cut 2 side case holes and placed matching Inwin 120 80cfm fans pointing at my 
chipsets and gpu to keep them cool. When gaming, I never hear them. When playing music I never hear them. I can always unplug them if I want peace and quiet, naaah!


----------



## kpo6969

In-audible


----------



## rex4223

Mine sounds like a hair dryer when I turn them all up. My 92mm Vantec is rated at 56db add in 2 80mm tricools, and a 120mm tricool on top of it it gets pretty loud. Luckily my fan controller keeps the noise at a minimal when I'm not pushing it.


----------



## Gollie

The 110cfm fan blowing on my TRUE is the only thing I can hear.


----------



## igob8a

The 120mm fans in my A900 on high are pretty loud, but when I bring them down to low they're quiet enough for me


----------



## Mr. Mojo

The loudest components in my sig rig are the HDD and the optical. I built this one to be quiet since it's in my bedroom. I can hear the fans but I picked models that were lower in pitch and volume. To me the DB rating doesn't mean much. It's mostly the high pitch on smaller fans that annoys me. We've got a small stand fan in this room to help circulate heat, and I can't hear this PC over the stand fan on its lowest setting, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## igob8a

Oh yeah, when my optical drives are running at max RPM, they sound like 747s taking off xD


----------



## gibsonnova74

in my office i'm running the 5 Q6600 folding rigs 24/7. i have (15) 120mm fans, (2) 80mm fans, (2) 200mm fans, (5) cpu coolers, a ceiling fan, and a table fan running 24/7. lol its pretty dam loud in here! i turn up the volume on my game or music to mute out the noise.


----------



## J.Harris

Mine sounds like it will take off at any minute with all the fans I got in her. But it's all good, when I throw those ATH a700s on I can't hear a thing!

Jacob


----------



## cognoscenti

11 x 120mm fans
3 chipset fans and a new silent 1000w PSU.

Cant hear it unless I turn them up from the front panel.


----------



## reberto

Silent when I turn all the fans down, disgustingly loud when I need it to be


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

its kinda silly u leave it up to the person to determine what "normal" is. i mean depending on how much internal/external house/apt. noise you have could GREATLY impact this. anyway...i think mines a little too loud. need more choices in poll.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dueling Banjo's* 
its kinda silly u leave it up to the person to determine what "normal" is. i mean depending on how much internal/external house/apt. noise you have could GREATLY impact this. anyway...i think mines a little too loud. need more choices in poll.


It's kinda silly that every other post you make is FAIL.

@ everyone else: not indiscriminate bashing... look up his posts.


----------



## TJM

Not silent... i used to have a Compaq SR2038X--so it's only slightly louder than a normal pre-built. Right now, i've just got the stock 140mm intake, and 120mm rear fans on my Soprano DX. Only when OC'ing will it sound a little louder; this is when the Intel HSF starts revving up (Smart-fan).


----------



## onlycodered

After putting some new thermal paste on my CPU, my temps have gone down drastically. The main noisy component in my PC was my CPU fan. Now the fan doesn't even go above 1500 rpm, thus greatly reducing the amount of noise it makes. That plus my Antec Nine Hundred case surprisingly make for a very quiet PC.

My PC is whisper-quiet compared to the family's Shuttle SB75G2. That thing can really put out some noise.


----------



## rymn

I'm using a fan controller for all my fans but come one... I have a coolermaster 830. 10 case fans, cpu fan, 2 gfx fans.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my comp is like a plane taking off. its loud. ever since i went another GTS its never quite in my room LOL.


----------



## hometoast

I've got 3 TT thunderblades... it drowns out the screams.


----------



## SomeDooD

I have 3 FM121's @ Full Speed. Its extremely loud. xD


----------



## TestECull

...umm...inaudible means you can't hear it, which is also what silent means...so they're the same damn thing









With my massive CPU cooler, I can idle down my fans and have absolutely no audible noise from them...the HDDs are louder...alot louder.


----------



## EricM9104

Dunno really...
Kinda "loud" I guess... (slight hearing loss though sooo....)
Not too worried about how loud it is as my two computers (folding rig and daily use rig) are on constantly and help to drown out the ringing in my ears at night. (Tinnitus FTL!)


----------



## flawless

ever since having my reserator its been really quiet without fans which was a better replacement than 2 80mm tornados


----------



## deskjockey

What???????

with that stupid server fan I can hear it in my backyard


----------



## forcifer

i can hear it with fan controllor on low. with hi, mini tornado. but it cools like no ones buisness 29C idle


----------



## Perry

What's a step above real f'in loud?

Noise doesn't bother me since it's in another room so I can't hear it while I'm not in front of it and if I'm in front of it I have cups on with the sound cranked.


----------



## jul3z

I really couldn't give a dB for how loud mine is, but i think its somewhere between a 747 and a F-22 on Afterburners.

I can hear it through my room.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Inaudible,the only fans running are the essential ones(gpus/cpu/psu).


----------



## D.J.S.

The solid steel soho case really keeps the noise un-noticable.
Despite the fans I have on/in it. Its in my living room as a HTPC
and nobody even knows its there till/ if they see it.


----------



## onlycodered

I've got my rig to almost-silent after replacing my old PSU with an Antec NeoPower 650. That thing is quiet! Now I just have to quiet down my CPU fan, which shouldn't be too hard since I'm replacing my current cooler with the Scythe Mugen.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well you see...I'm def so i can hear my fans








j/k...j/k


----------



## yuandrew

Mine is a little bit louder than normal; you'll know my computer is turned on from across the room but it is still not too annoying.

My CD drive is louder than my CPU fan though and I've heard louder hard drives.


----------



## Penicilyn

My system is very quiet, under 30dB I would say. I'd have no problems sleeping with it on and it's moving a ton of air through it.


----------



## vix

Under normal circumstances my system is about "normal." When I game of run stress tests though, I run all fans on high, and the 2 Vantec Tornadoes are DEFINITELY LOUD.


----------



## ian209

probably 60dB+ - there's a reason why i chose "already deaf"


----------



## Namrac

I'm in the process of switching to lower CFM/quieter/non-led fans. Both because my focus has shifted to audio, and a quieter environment is better, and because I've gotta sleep in the same room as it and the sucker was pretty loud.


----------



## Leeo D

When it is quite at night it seems loud.


----------



## loony

Mine is loud to the MAXX I hav a 92mm Zalman at 3300rpm, a 80mm iCute LED fan at 2000rpm, a 80mm Tsyami at 2000rpm, a 80mm psu fan at 2500rpm, a 60mm cpu fan at 1500rpm and a 40mm GPU fan at 1000rpm.

VERY LOUD SYSTEM


----------



## Shadowrunner340

where's the "not loud enough" option?

mine's quieter than any other PC i've owned


----------



## Chozart

It could be louder... I Can still sleep at night









But... it's quite a storm


----------



## SZayat

pretty Inaudible, I looking to change that barracuda with a caviar SE16 or at least give dragosmp mod a try.


----------



## Thunderer

Mine is pretty inaudible. The only component that does seems making some kind of noise is the RaptorX. All than that, the fans are pratically silent.


----------



## Duckydude

Mines way too loud, especially with the video card fan.


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vix*


Under normal circumstances my system is about "normal." When I game of run stress tests though, I run all fans on high, and the 2 Vantec Tornadoes are DEFINITELY LOUD.


2? I have 5







Yes, those Vantecs are definitely loud.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It could be louder... I Can still sleep at night









But... it's quite a storm


I keep mine in the dining room so I CAN sleep at night. It is fun watching my dining room curtains blow in the wind - from the PC, not from the outside.


----------



## BlankThis

I'd say normal... I have a reasonably silent heat sink fan but my power supply is rather loud. No case fans or GPU fan.

~B~


----------



## NFF

most of my fans are quiet but then i got this scythe ultra kaze hummen away towards my gpu. if i turn it off its inaudiable i need a fan controller for that thing its loud.


----------



## Megaman_90

My computer is about normal noise level. I have about 2 120mm fans, 1 65mm and a Dual Fan MicroATX PSU(pretty quiet actually) running at different levels. I use Speedfan to control my fans....so I guess it differs, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## ryboto

just migrated my machine to an antec NSK1300, now i've only got one 900rpm 120mm fan cooling the whole system...it's pretty damn quiet.


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*


My computer is about normal noise level. I have about 2 120mm fans, 1 65mm and a Dual Fan MicroATX PSU(pretty quiet actually) running at different levels. I use Speedfan to control my fans....so I guess it differs, depending on what I'm doing.


I never could get Speedfan to work


----------



## Muhahahaha

Inaudible.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

My computer is pretty quiet, Yate Loon 120mm's, Silverstone 120mm on heatsink on low..I can hear my hard drives sometimes, and the loudest fan i have in the system is my 8800 GTS at default speed.


----------



## stumped

mine is almost completely silent (only if the room itself is) and when i have a bit of noise, it's inaudible. I hate loud things (and since my room and house has hardwood flooring, noise volumes get amplified)


----------



## aryuautku

Are YOU kidding me?Can you think of a palit fan running at %100 speed 24/7?That kills my ears.Happily im on stock cpu for a while,cant even think when the cooler comes


----------

